

Show HN: Simple Add To Calendar JS Script - carlsednaoui

Hi HN, it's my first week at Hacker School and here's what I've been working on since yesterday. It's a simple JS script you can use to add an "add to calendar" button (for websites with events). Would love to get your thoughts/ feedback!<p>http://carlsednaoui.github.io/ouical/
======
carlsednaoui
Clickable: <http://carlsednaoui.github.io/ouical/>

